# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  New member!

## richiiieeez

Hey Everyone!

My Name is Richie and i'm getting my first ball python tomorrow morning  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  I cant wait! You already know i'm not sleeping tonight haha. I bought her on Kingsnake.com from Robert Seib. She's an Orange Ghost Pinstripe a couple months old. This is my first time posting something on any online forum so i have no idea how to post pictures. No one I know really likes snakes so I figured I should come here and meet some new ones!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-21-2014)

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  to the forum.  :Tip of the Hat: 

Make sure to show us some pictures once he arrives.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Welcome to the forum!  definitely want to see pics when your baby arrives, sounds like an amazing snake, I don't think I've ever seen one before. Here's a thread that will help you with posting pictures  

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-Post-Pictures



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

